# Arun YC Cadet Open Regatta 2011



## TRusbridge (Jul 16, 2011)

This is an open invitation to all sailors under the age of 19 who want to take part in a friendly yet competitive regatta on the South Coast this Summer. The event is on Saturday August 6th and will consist of three races at sea starting at 10:30. For a notice of race and the all important entry form please see the 'Open Meetings' tab on the Arun YC website: Arun Yacht Club Home Page . For any queries please email [email protected] . Hope to see you there!


----------

